# WEST MARINE–2600 lb. Two Speed Manual Trailer Winch with Strap



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Basically brand new winch. Mounted once and decided my trailer does not have enough space to accommodate a winch. 2600lb, two speed, strap.






WEST MARINE 2600 lb. Two Speed Manual Trailer Winch with Strap | West Marine


Shop, read reviews, or ask questions about WEST MARINE 2600 lb. Two Speed Manual Trailer Winch with Strap at the official West Marine online store. Since 1968, West Marine has grown to over 250 local stores, with knowledgeable Associates happy to assist. Shop with confidence - get free shipping...




www.westmarine.com




$80. Located in Longmont, CO. I work a lot of areas up and down the front range and could potentially meet up. Not interested in shipping at this time.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

This is a fantastic winch. For $80 delivered you have the opportunity to rip jeffro off. Let me check my second trailer and maybe I'll buy jeffro's before you do and what it will replace will be on my pile of less than perfect winches.

Perfect! is two speed #2600 or more, webbing/straps. 

You will not regret this purchase and I hope to make it before you do.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Talk to me jeffro. Is it still available?


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Take it easy there RapidFireRon. Yes, it is available. You want to buy the damn thing or talk me out of selling it??


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm happy!


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Will consider it sold


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Done deal. Thanks jeffro. Now I have two #1600 winches for sale.


----------

